# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  قصة جميلة جدا باللغة الانجليزية مع الترجمة لها

## الوسادة

A long time ago, there was a huge apple tree. 
منذ زمن بعيد ولى...كان هناك شجرة تفاح في غاية الضخامة...
A little boy loved to come and play around it everyday. 
كان هناك طفل صغير يلعب حول هذه الشجرة يوميا...
He climbed to the treetop, ate the apples, took a nap under the shadow...
وكان يتسلق أغصان هذه الشجرة ويأكل من ثمارها ...وبعدها يغفو قليلا لينام في ظلها...
He loved the tree and the tree loved to play with him. 
كان يحب الشجرة وكانت الشجرة تحب لعبه معها...
Time went by...the little boy had grown up, 
مر الزمن... وكبر هذا الطفل...
And he no longer played around the tree every day.
وأصبح لا يلعب حول هذه الشجرة بعد ذلك...
One day, the boy came back to the tree and he looked sad. 
في يوم من الأيام...رجع هذا الصبي وكان حزينا...!
"Come and play with me,” the tree asked the boy. 
فقالت له الشجرة: تعال والعب معي...
"I am no longer a kid, I do not play around trees any more" 
The boy replied.
فأجابها الولد: لم أعد صغيرا لألعب حولك...
"I want toys. I need money to buy them." 
أنا أريد بعض اللعب وأحتاج بعض النقود لشرائها...
"Sorry, but I do not have money... 
فأجابته الشجرة: أنا لا يوجد معي أية نقود!!! 
But you can pick all my apples and sell them. 
So, you will have money.
ولكن يمكنك أن تأخذ كل التفاح إلى لدي لتبيعه ثم تحصل على النقود التي تريدها...
" The boy was so excited. 
الولد كان سعيدا للغاية...
He grabbed all the apples on the tree and left happily. 
فتسلق الشجرة وجمع جميع ثمار التفاح التي عليها ونزل من عليها سعيدا...
The boy never came back after he picked the apples. 
لم يعد الولد بعدها ...
The tree was sad.
كانت الشجرة في غاية الحزن بعدها لعدم عودته...
One day, the boy who now turned into a man returned 
وفي يوم رجع هذا الولد للشجرة ولكنه لم يعد ولدا بل أصبح رجلا...!!!
And the tree was excited "Come and play with me" the tree said. 
وكانت الشجرة في منتهى السعادة لعودته وقالت له: تعال والعب معي...
"I do not have time to play. I have to work for my family. 
ولكنه أجابها وقال لها:
أنا لم أعد طفلا لألعب حولك مرة أخرى فقد أصبحت رجلا مسئولا عن عائلة...
We need a house for shelter. 
وأحتاج لبيت ليكون لهم مأوى...
Can you help me?
هل يمكنك مساعدتي بهذا؟
" Sorry”, 
آسفة!!!
But I do not have any house. But you can chop off my branches 
To build your house.
فأنا ليس عندي لك بيت ولكن يمكنك أن تأخذ جميع أفرعي لتبني بها لك بيتا...
" So the man cut all the branches of the tree and left happily. 
فأخذ الرجل كل الأفرع وغادر الشجرة وهو سعيدا...
The tree was glad to see him happy but the man never came back since then. 
وكانت الشجرة سعيدة لسعادته ورؤيته هكذا ...ولكنه لم يعد إليها ...
The tree was again lonely and sad.
وأصبحت الشجرة حزينة مرة أخرى...
One hot summer day, 
وفي يوم حار جدا...
The man returned and the tree was delighted.
عاد الرجل مرة أخرى وكانت الشجرة في منتهى السعادة....
"Come and play with me!" the tree said. 
فقالت له الشجرة: تعال والعب معي...
"I am getting old. I want to go sailing to relax myself. 
فقال لها الرجل أنا في غاية التعب وقد بدأت في الكبر...وأريد أن أبحر لأي مكان لأرتاح...
“Can you give me a boat?" 
“Said the man”. 
فقال لها الرجل: هل يمكنك إعطائي مركبا...
"Use my trunk to build your boat. 
You can sail far away and be happy.
فأجابته يمكنك أخذ جزعي لبناء مركبك...وبعدها يمكنك أن تبحر به أينما تشاء...وتكون سعيدا...
" So the man cut the tree trunk to make a boat. 
فقطع الرجل جذع الشجرة وصنع مركبه!!!
He went sailing and never showed up for a long time.
فسافر مبحرا ولم يعد لمدة طويلة جدا........................
Finally, the man returned after many years. 
أخيرا عاد الرجل بعد غياب طويل وسنوات طويلة جدا........
"Sorry, my boy. But I do not have anything for you anymore. 
ولكن الشجرة أجابت وقالت له : آسفة يا بني الحبيب ولكن لم يعد عندي أي شئ لأعطيه لك...
No more apples for you...
" The tree said”. 
وقالت له:لا يوجد تفاح...
"No problem, I do not have any teeth to bite
" The man replied.
قال لها: لا عليك لم يعد عندي أي أسنان لأقضمها بها...
"No more trunk for you to climb on" 
لم يعد عندي جذع لتتسلقه ولم يعد عندي فروع لتجلس عليها...
"I am too old for that now" the man said. 
فأجابها الرجل لقد أصبحت عجوزا اليوم ولا أستطيع عمل أي شئ!!!
"I really cannot give you anything... 
فأخبرته : أنا فعلا لا يوجد لدي ما أعطيه لك...
The only thing left is my dying root,” 
The tree said with tears. 
كل ما لدي الآن هو جذور ميتة...أجابته وهي تبكي...
"I do not need much now, just a place to rest. 
فأجابها وقال لها: كل ما أحتاجه الآن هو مكان لأستريح به...
I am tired after all these years" the man replied.
فأنا متعب بعد كل هذه السنون...
"Good! Old tree roots are the best place to lean on and rest, 
فأجابته وقالت له: جذور الشجرة العجوز هي أنسب مكان لك للراحة...
Come, come sit down with me and rest.
تعال ...تعال واجلس معي هنا تحت واسترح معي... 
" The man sat down and the tree was glad and smiled with tears... 
فنزل الرجل إليها وكانت الشجرة سعيدة به والدموع تملأ ابتسامتها...
This is you and the tree is your parent. !!!!!
هل تعرف من هي هذه الشجرة؟
إنها أبويك!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فعلا ابويك  :Bl (3):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]و توتة توتة خلصت الحتوتة حلوة و لا فتفوتة المهم  تكون عجبتك ام غمازة حلوة ههههه 

الله يخليكي لاهلك 

[/align]*

----------

